# Hairdresser and gel nails Sharjah/Ajman



## Andyshiv

Does anyone know of anywhere?

What are the chances of finding a mobile hairdresser?

Thanks....


----------



## Guest

Andyshiv said:


> Does anyone know of anywhere?
> 
> What are the chances of finding a mobile hairdresser?
> 
> Thanks....


Well if you drove a YARIS  you wouldn't have to worry about all that stuff... cause the cigarette lighter plug in the Yaris has special switch button (like the stuff u'd see in the Bat mobile) where you can press it and instantaneously pops up personal hairdresser 

All you gotta do is just sit back and enjoy the ride  cruise controlling in the yaris


----------



## gforce23

Rubbing it in.. haha!


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi

Sorry I don’t remember the name, but I know the location


----------



## Andyshiv

Are3 we back to the Yaris. Yawn


----------



## Andy Capp

Andy,

You're as bald as a coot, and it's illegal for you to have pretty pink nails here...

I'm getting seriously worried about you....


----------



## macca_24

I know a mobile hairdresser I'm not sure she's willing to travel that far though. She did some friends of mine from Sharjah at my place one day I'll contact her if you want to see if she will go to you, she's quite reasonable, my neighbours sister in law and she lives at Jebel Ali


----------



## Andyshiv

This is Mrs. Baldy Coot....

Grass doesn't grow on a bust street!


----------



## Andy Capp

Andyshiv said:


> This is Mrs. Baldy Coot....
> 
> Grass doesn't grow on a *bust street*!


You have hairy breasts


----------

